# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  South Africa's Most Exciting Business Opportunity

## AutoX

We believe that Network Marketing levels the playing field â giving anyone and everyone an equal opportunity to build a successful passive income!

This is something fresh and new, and thereâs nothing else like it on the South Africa market! We want to boost your life and YOUR finances. We all know that once in a while there comes a tide that raises all shipsâ¦but if you donât have a ship, well then you will loose out. So, be warned. This thing is huge and it is getting bigger everyday. The choice to join is entirely yours.

We have created life-resources in three categories: Books, Courses and Tools. For example, with our programming specialists we have created an online tool that can literally help you get out of debt. We call it the âdebt killerâ.

Another tool, the vision builder, is one of our most powerful pieces of software, which literally helps you create a success plan for your dream life covering all the ten areas of life.

Other eTools include the Personality analysis software with which you can identify your personality type with tools to improve who you are. The family analyzer will help you evaluate the âhealthâ of your family with tools to repair and improve relationships. Under Fun we will include amazing tools to assist in creating a fun filled life with endless ideas of what to do and where to do it. And for the business minded we have the Profit from ideas and the Idea Analyzer that will help you brainstorm new ideas and analyze them before you invest any time or money.

Under every area of life we continuously add new eTools so you can continuously add to the value of your life. We have dozens of eTool ideas but in the future there will be literally hundreds of eTools for you to take advantage of.

Along with the numerous eTools we have a library of eBooks that will empower you with the knowledge you need to change your life. There will be Mini eBooks and full-length eBooks with titles like How to improve relations; how to make money on line; how to improve your health; how to start a business; how to use your feelings to create success; how to make a lot of friends and hundreds of more titles will be added over time, for your usage.

To help even more we are converting all our training programs into eCourses. Courses that will empower every part of your life. You will be able to sign up for an eCourse to complete on your own time or you may sign up for a Webinar and attend a live Workshop online.

So, Who will benefit from this?
Well, If you would like to earn more money, this is a good idea
If you would like to be more healthy, then this is a good idea
If you would like to have successful relationships or
If you would like to get out of debt this is a probably a good idea or
If you would like to have more self confidence, own your own business or just be more successful, then this is definitely a great idea.

As the saying goes, Wait, thereâs more!
In addition to all the eBooks, eTools and eCourses you will also enjoy the forums, newsletters, informative articles and affiliations with professional people who can help you personally online. Not to mention the fact that you have the opportunity to create the income you desire.


*Register Here*

Who said making money had to be difficult?

Everything you have just heard about will be launch at the end of October 2008. Why are we waiting till then? There is one main reason we are waitingâ¦

To give you the chance to build your business network today without it costing you one cent. So when we launch in October you will start with an income and all the benefits.

Just think what it would be like starting the new year with an extra R500 or R5000 every month. Take advantage of South Africaâs most exciting business opportunity now, by using the online marketing tools to build your business group.

Very soon you will start receiving a weekly email keeping you up to date with the progress of your business and the countdown to your new life.

*Register Here*

----------


## Dave A

You really need to say something around what this opportunity is about, AutoX. I took out the link because it was just as uninformative.

Give some relevant, useful information, please.

----------


## AutoX

Hi Dave, thanks for the guideline. I have done as you requested

----------

Dave A (28-Jul-08)

----------

